# Smallsun ZY-A29 - $8, 3-mode, 1x AA, Flood-to-Throw



## rmteo (Jul 7, 2011)

Just received the Small Sun ZY-A29, CREE Q3-WC, 3-Mode, 150-Lumen, Zoom Convex Lens, LED Flashlight(1 x AA) from DX. It is a little longer than the Sipik SK68 but quite a bit slimmer and lighter at 1.6oz. (compared to 2.6oz. for the SK68). At high, it is similar in brightness to the SK68. Beam size size is slightly (about 85%) smaller at both flood and throw. Only for AA, no 14500.


----------



## roverjohn (Jul 7, 2011)

Beamshots!


----------



## rmteo (Jul 8, 2011)

The beam profile is similar to that of other lights that use an aspheric lens. At the wide setting, it is an even flood with no hotspot. At the spot end, it produces an image of the LED die. As I mentioned in my first post, the main difference compared to the SK68 is that is tighter - at both ends of the zoom range.

Another observation - the zooming movement of this light is smoother with less variation from light-to-light. It uses a silicone O-ring to provide friction instead of the typical metal wire ring used in most other lights of this type. Build quality is good - better than the Sipik SK68.

Overall a very nice light with features not usually found even at 3x the price.


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 8, 2011)

How is the emitter heatsinking on this one?


----------



## rmteo (Jul 8, 2011)

As far as I can tell, it is the same as the SK68. Brightness is also similar. They may use a similar pill (except for the 3 modes). The ring around the LED is black instead of silver. This light is only AA though - no 14500s.


----------



## rmteo (Jul 9, 2011)

Current draw at the tailcap with a freshly charged 2500mAH Ni-MH:

Hi: 1.95A
Low: 0.51A
Strobe: 0.98A


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 9, 2011)

So then, just the bottom edge area of the star comes into contact with the battery tube? 

Is there a tiny amount of heat sink compound present where the star touches the battery tube?


----------



## rmteo (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is a pic of the pills used in both lights - ZY-A29 on the left, SK68 on the right. I don't know if that there is any heatsink compound in either one. In any event, there does not appear to be any issues with heat in either light. I have run Ni-MH cells to discharge in both lights without problems - 14500 may be another story. For the price ($8 shipped for the ZY-A29, $9 for the SK68) I don't think that you can go wrong. I like the ZY-A29 better.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 9, 2011)

The Smallsun's case looks identical to the Ultrafire K41, which I own. the K41 unfortunately, is a piece of junk. the LED is too far from the lens, which means that flood mode is still too narrow. It is 3 mode though.

I upgraded my K41 with the following modifications and I like it much better now: (1) replaced Cree XRE emitter with XPG-R4 neutral, (2) replaced driver with 1.4 amp 3-mode shiningbeam driver, (3) filed down external casing allowing lens assembly to retract further into the body. This gives a wider flood mode without affecting throw; (4) added reflector taken from a cheap 2xAAA maglight. This significantly brightens flood mode, eliiminates all rings in flood mode, and adds a hotspot. Throw mode gains a wide halo and artifacts but throw distance is unaffected; (4) add thin brass sheet around the sliding mechanism to increase heat transfer from the body to the head of the light; (5) replaced ugly green tailcap boot with a black one.


----------



## mccririck (Jul 10, 2011)

My Sipik has taken dog's abuse at work for the past 5 months and is still working fine.


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 11, 2011)

Reflector to help the flood output...interesting. 
I'll have to try it out on a few of the remaining small single cell zoomers that are kicking around here sometime.


----------



## wreckless1 (Jul 16, 2011)

How is the tint on this light ???


----------



## Deal4 (Sep 10, 2011)

rmteo said:


> Just received the Small Sun ZY-A29, CREE Q3-WC, 3-Mode, 150-Lumen, Zoom Convex Lens, LED Flashlight(1 x AA) from DX. It is a little longer than the Sipik SK68 but quite a bit slimmer and lighter at 1.6oz. (compared to 2.6oz. for the SK68). At high, it is similar in brightness to the SK68. Beam size size is slightly (about 85%) smaller at both flood and throw. Only for AA, no 14500.



Could I ask how your experience with DX was? I have heard a bit of negative remarks so it has kept me from buying from them. I really like the look of the light, and for the price it is hard to beat!
I may have to take a chance!


----------



## rmteo (Sep 10, 2011)

Over the past 2.5 years, I have placed over 40 orders from DX. I have not had any problems - including doing returns and refunds. Shipping takes 10-20 days - a bit long but when you consider it is free and coming from China - it is actually pretty good.

They even pay for the return shipping once you get an RMA from them.


----------



## Deal4 (Sep 11, 2011)

rmteo said:


> Over the past 2.5 years, I have placed over 40 orders from DX. I have not had any problems - including doing returns and refunds. Shipping takes 10-20 days - a bit long but when you consider it is free and coming from China - it is actually pretty good.
> 
> They even pay for the return shipping once you get an RMA from them.


Well, that is good to hear as I am looking to get some where around 8 lights or so just to give as gifts, but I really don't want them to be crap that breaks after a few uses.
10 to 20 days! Wow, that is a bit long! I realize it is coming from China, but I just bought a different reflector from Manafont and it got to Michigan in 5 days coming directly from China. Maybe I just got lucky on that one!

I do like that this light only takes AA since all the guys I will be giving to won't have a clue how to use 14500 batteries!


----------



## bob_ninja (Sep 14, 2011)

I got this one from DX, again no issues with DX service.
Light is great, although I don't use it too much (too many lights to choose from).
Works well, no issues. I use full flood mode for dark garage and around house at night.
For the price it is a great value.


----------



## Deal4 (Sep 14, 2011)

bob_ninja said:


> I got this one from DX, again no issues with DX service.
> Light is great, although I don't use it too much (too many lights to choose from).
> Works well, no issues. I use full flood mode for dark garage and around house at night.
> For the price it is a great value.



Good to know since I ordered 5 of them from DX!
Now the wait till they finally get here!


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 19, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how do you know it is not for 14500?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 19, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you know it is not for 14500?


 It's not known, but this light has a boost driver to raise 1xAA voltage to the LED's forward voltage. Using a 14500 gives up to 4.2v, and then the current is limited by the resistance of the flashlight body, springs, switch, and inductor. The high current can damage one of these parts or overheat the LED. The thermal path is usually the limit to overdriving cheapies like this.


----------



## Deal4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you know it is not for 14500?


 
I do not remember where I read this, but I did read this on one of the sites I was checking out.
But, to be fair, it was a site like DX where I had to tell them that a different light did not use 3 AAA batteries, but a single AA. These sites are not always the most accurate!
They are cheap though!


----------



## jondotcom (Oct 1, 2011)

I saw this thread and ordered this light, and it finally arrived today. I'm really bumbed because they mis-drilled the lanyard slot off-center so much it basically goes all the way to the edge, and the metal protrudes from the drilled slot out so it feels like it will abrade... and then oddly enough they anodized it like that! Clearly they have bad quality control on this light.

I have ordered a lot of stuff from DX and I could never register my sbc email with them (I think it filters out foreign email) so it will be interesting trying to RMA this (will try though). If that doesn't work I'll just file down the tail cap end until it's flat.

I think this light would be decent without that issue. It is much like the sipik sk68 but has three modes, and mine does work with 14500.


----------



## Deal4 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well the 5 I ordered from DX finally arrived, and though not top notch quality, I have to admit that I am impressed. I have only had them a couple days and haven't had much chance to play with them, but overall, I'm impressed! They are better quality than I was thinking they would be.
Time will tell how they stand up, but for the price you sure can't complain!
I may have to try DX again sometime.


----------

